# Explosive controversial judge belittles deer hunter in court



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

Had anyone else heard of this too?

When I first heard rumor of this video, I wasn't sure what to make of the story, and had to go find out for myself....

So after doing a little internet sleuthing I found some details and the video..

Apparently the background on this story is that 2 men were arrested for poaching a deer in Utah. The judge was arraigning the second man for assisting in transporting of the animal. The judge demanded to know of one man whether killing an animal was acceptable, and whether he was starving or needed meat.

However, when the 2nd hunter's brother (who was a court observor) walks out in disgust at the judge's behavior, she hauls the brother back into court, *bully rags him too* and throws him in the lockup for challenging *her* moral assumptions about deer hunting.

(BTW...that 2nd hunter was ultimately fined for helping transport a poached deer.)

It happened last February, but the court video made its way to You-tube-dot-com as Utah Third District Judge Leslie Lewis seeks re-election on November 7th. This judge has a reputation for being extremely disrespectful to everyone in her courtroom, giving sarcastic opinionated rants, and lacking impartiality in cases..... There is a huge push to get her voted out of office... and you can soon see why.

Personally after watching the video, I noticed at the very begining of the tape she says "I have prejudice".... well in a case of prejudice she should have recused herself from the case. Correct? I saw nothing that I would consider explosive in that man leaving the courtroom, and then to see her behavior detaining him? Unbelieveable! My hair was standing on end watching this..

You have to watch this to see what I mean... 






Ryan

(Note: I am wholly supportive of convicting the poachers. This thread is solely to point out the judge's behavior on the bench, and her attitude towards hunting in general.... --ryan)


----------



## Pesticidal (May 10, 2004)

IMHO, she should be taken off the bench.


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Women shouldn't be judges or cops they are too damn emotional, to say nothing of the irrational hormone driven mood swings. :lol: :lol:

Bare foot and in the kitchen is where they belong! 8)


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Bob take the dogs and go hunting!!!!!!!! It may be the only safe place for a while!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DakotaDog72 (Sep 27, 2005)

She was wrong, but two wrongs don't make a right. A word of advice to anyone who goes to court, never talk back to a judge in the courtroom. Your just asking for trouble. Shut the hell up, shake your head, answer her stupid questions honestly, LIKE A MAN. A get the hell out of there. You screwed up, admit it, pay your dues and go home.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I have nearly30 years in law enforcement, so being have lots of experience testifying in everything from Municipal to US District Courts.
I've seen about every type of judge there is.

After watching this clip, I can advise this appears to be an activist, flaky judge with a hair trigger on the "Contempt Of Court" call. I can advise that screwball that she might be, she is fully within her right to rule her courtroom with an iron fist. What the guy did clearly was Contempt Of Court. I've seen exactly this happen on several occasions, and for less.

He should have just kept his mouth shut...


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Her view of the "morality" of legal hunting is of no relevance to the case and really has no place in the courtroom but unfortunately she is using her position to express her political views. Still it is her courtroom and she has authority to do what she deems necessary to preserve order and respect of the court and it's proceedings. If he couldn't keep his mouth shut the guy should have appologized (to the court) for the disruption caused by his inability to agree with her political views and left it at that.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

I guess the moral of the story is don't poach deer. If we had more judges like this maybe we would have more law abiding citizens. Geez it would be too bad if we hurt the hunters self esteem a little bit. That hurts a lot more than a $100 dollar fine. Just another case of where the criminal is now thinking he is the victim. Guilty!!


----------

